# جهاز لشحن الحاسب بالقدم ــ يحول الطاقة الميكانيكة إلى كهربائية



## رشيد الديزل (28 فبراير 2009)

جهاز لشحن الحاسب بالقدم ــ يحول الطاقة الميكانيكة إلى كهربائية








يوفر جهاز (YoGen Max) إمكانية شحن جهاز الحاسب أو الجوال أو مشغل الوسائط باستخدام قدمك. الجهاز مزود بدواسة قدم يتم الضغط عليها بشكل متتال ليتم تحويل هذه الطاقة الميكانيكية إلى طاقة كهربائية. يوفر شحن للأجهزة التي تتراوح طاقتها بين 50 و 60 واط ويدخل من ضمنها أجهزة الحاسب المحمول. ص الرياض

عنوان المنتج 

http://www.easy-energy.biz/ ​

__________________


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (28 فبراير 2009)

هذه الأفكار نستبسطها اليوم لان النعمة بين أيدينا ... لكن ستصبح يوما ما ضرورة عندما نفقد نعمة الطاقة

شكرا لك اخي ...


----------



## حسن علي دبوه (28 فبراير 2009)

روعه اخي العزيز وحياك الله


----------



## abo raed (1 مارس 2009)

خبر رائع ,, 
وشكرا لكم


----------



## عصام نورالدين (1 مارس 2009)

ممتاز............... أفكار تطبيقية وعملية


----------



## معاوية سيد احمد (2 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا علي المعلومة


----------



## eshtawi (10 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخوانى الاعزاء 
انا طالب ماجستير وابحث عن مشروع للتخرج فى مجال mechatronics خاصة فى التحكم فى محطات التحويل الكهربائية او فى خطوط نقل الطاقة الكهربائية
جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم
[email protected]


----------



## الاسد العبودي (1 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع فعلا رائع وضروري واكثر شي المفروض ان نحن نحاول ان نحصل على قدرة كهربائية اكبر بنفس الطريقة

حتى نضمن التفوق على الغرب

تحياتي


----------



## سمير شربك (1 ديسمبر 2009)

فكرة جيدة


----------



## journalist_47 (15 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك على ه\ا الموضوع الشيق


----------

